# Siemens Logo



## waldy (30 September 2010)

Hi,
hat jemand vielleich kostenlose Siemens Logo Handbuch und DVD dazu.
Versankosten überneme ich 

gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Oktober 2010)

Handbuch habe ich, aber leider keine DVD...
Aber nur an Selbstabholer!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

> Aber nur an Selbstabholer!


 - kein Problem, ihc mache doch BALD eine Praktikum bei dir, kann dann gerne das abholen von mir Personlich .

gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Oktober 2010)

sorry, aber ich nehme nur leute, die ein praktikum bei mir machen wollen.
eine praktikum ist mir für den anfang zu viel


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

> ich nehme nur leute, die ein praktikum bei mir machen wollen.


 - und ich möchte auhc gerne bei dir Praktikum machen.

Ich habe schon früher auch es gesagt - ich möchte gerne bei Dir Praktikum machen .

gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Oktober 2010)

aber ich möchte niecht gerne mit dier eine praktiekum machen. *ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Waldy,

hast Du mal hier geguckt

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...kmodul-logo/demo-software/Seiten/Default.aspx

und

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m.../tech-dok-controller/Seiten/Default.aspx#LOGO

Du möchtest doch bestimmt nur üben, oder? 

Und *NEIN!* Ich habe keine Stelle frei!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi Dia,
Danke dir.

gruß waldy


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2010)

Hallo waldy,

wenn Du am Freitag zum Forumtreffen kommst, dann schenke ich Dir diese CD:
*LOGO! Computer Based Training*







Harald


----------



## waldy (2 Oktober 2010)

Hi PN/DP,
Danke für CD Angebot, das wäre sehr Super gewesen.

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Und das was auf dem Bild abgebildet ist - bekomme ich auch dabei ?


 

Manche Leute kriegen den Hals einfach nicht voll...:sb7:


Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (2 Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen Dia,
Danke für Info.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Dia,
> Dia was habe ich dich was Personlich gemacht, das du so unzufrieden bist ?
> 
> Oder du willst mir sagen, das bist mit deinem Löhn zufrieden und du sucht auch keine andere Job, da wo möchtest du noch mehr Geld verdienen ?
> ...


 
Waldy, es gibt da so ein Sprichwort:
"Ein Geschenkten Gaul, schaut man nicht ins Maul"

Du wirfst da zwei Begriffe durcheinander "Geschenk" und "Lohn", wenn
man es Verdient hat kann man mit seinen Geldgeber darüber sprechen
das man einen höheren oder besseren Lohn bekommt.
Bei Geschenke, Ansprüche zu stellen ist einfach nur unverschämt.


----------



## waldy (2 Oktober 2010)

hi Helmut, 
habe mein Betrag schon korrigiert.

gruß waldy


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2010)

*Hehe!*



waldy schrieb:


> Hi PN/DP,
> Danke für CD Angebot, das *wäre* sehr Super *gewesen*.
> 
> gruß waldy


Heh waldy,
heißt das jetzt, daß Du am Freitag nicht zum Forumtreffen kommst?!
Wo doch auch der Markus extra wegen Dir kommt?



waldy schrieb:


> Und das was auf dem Bild abgebildet ist - bekomme ich auch dabei ?


Ich interpretiere Deinen ursprünglichen Text mal als Versuch eines Scherzes. 

Das Bild ist dafür, daß Du schauen kannst, ob das die von Dir gesuchte CD(DVD) ist.
Ich habe heute Mittag das gedruckte LOGO-Handbuch wiedergefunden, das gebe ich 
Dir noch mit dazu. Mehr nicht.

Gruß Harald


----------



## waldy (2 Oktober 2010)

> Ich interpretiere Deinen ursprünglichen Text mal als Versuch eines Scherzes.


 - na endlich, habe ich hier einen 
NORMALEN Mann gefunden , welche reagiert ganz Adequat auf meine Fragen bzw Witzten 


Wenn ich frage euch bei Treffung " wie Spät ist es" - das bedeutet nciht, das nach Uhrzeit ich möchte Ihre Uhren auhc dabei haben  ha ha ha 

gruß waldy


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2010)

waldy, *was ist nun am Freitag?* Du kommst also zum Forumtreffen.

Harald

PS:
Wenn Du den letzten Beitrag auch nochmal änderst (so, wie viele andere!), dann nehme ich mein Danke dafür wieder weg!!


----------



## waldy (2 Oktober 2010)

Hi Harald,
am Freitag Abend komme ich , nur ich trinke kein Bier , kein Alkohol - weil um 1 Uhr Nacht am Samstag ich muss zurück nach Hause  fahren . 

Weil Morgens am samstag ich fahre mit meine Fmilie spaziergehen.


----------



## waldy (9 Oktober 2010)

@PN/DP
Danke Dir für CD: *LOGO! Computer Based Training und das Buch.*

*Einfach Klasse Sache. Das ist Super geschenk !!!!!!!!!!*



*gruß waldy*


----------

